# Any good instructional dvd on golf?



## geline (Apr 23, 2006)

When one is learning a new thing, he or she usually reads a book.
In the modern times, we use the internet to learn new trends.
It is also best to learn it through a dvd or cd.

Any suggestion on a good instructional dvd on golfing?


----------



## JTingly (May 17, 2006)

Before FINDING, a dvd on golf..do they actually work? Cause cant you just, as everyone else said, record some games of the pros, and watch their swing and try to mimic it.


----------



## geline (Apr 23, 2006)

JTingly, that is a good suggestion but can you recommend me some sites, if ever over the internet that I can go to for this one?

Thanks


----------



## ou812 (May 15, 2006)

you really need to find a teacher. I just started playing I was lucky enought to have my son baseball coach, he played pro, he give me a lesson it helped out alot. I was swinging with the wrist instead of the complete arms!!! Do yourself a favor bite the bullet. If you have a decent swing all you will need is a couple of lesson! Believe I just made my first 18 foot put and it felt great!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## happy hacker (May 31, 2006)

Hi Folks

Recently i purchased the LEADBETTER INTERACTIVE C.D box set. What a fantastic buy. 4 C.D's containing tuition, from how to grip your club, posture , alignment, right through to shot shaping . Each C.D breaks down the swing and shows you how to get into the correct position. It contains drills for various parts of the swing and is all captured in fast motion , so that even when you pause or step the C.D the picture is extremely clear. And lastly , included in the set, there is a swing analasys software package that allows you to film your swing and download onto your P.C , so you can view it and upload it to one of Davids coach's and they will send you a drill on how to fix any swing faults you might have...All for £65.00.

I still visit my pro and he cant believe the improvements


----------



## Steve Dubya (Jun 2, 2006)

JTingly said:


> Before FINDING, a dvd on golf..do they actually work? Cause cant you just, as everyone else said, record some games of the pros, and watch their swing and try to mimic it.


I agree with JTingly. I watched the US Masters recently and thought it was really strange how many left handed golfers there were. I made a comment to my dad who told me that right handed golfers wear a glove on the left hand. I'd been playing golf fopr a few weeks with the glove on the wrong bloody hand and was none the wiser until I watched golf on tv.


----------



## geline (Apr 23, 2006)

Thanks, guess we better hire somebody, a live mentor is still the best


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

A good teaching pro is worth his/her weight in gold. They will be able to see exactly what you are doing wrong and work with you to put it right. 

It is easier for others to see what you are doing wrong rather than trying to diagnose your own mistakes.


----------



## stefkel (May 2, 2006)

Hi, just try logicalgolf www.logicalgolf.com / www.logicalgolf.de

The method Robert Baker is teaching is great and simple. I play since over 25 years and this method realy made me think about the swing. Have a look into the page.

Steffen
www.golfnetworkclub.com


----------



## cwdusheke (Apr 29, 2006)

*re: instruction*

I would agree with a lot of the post(s). A good instructor goes a long ways. He/she will be able identify problems in your swing before they become permanent. The golf swing has a lot of moving parts and it's easy to screw it up. It's amazing what we try to do. We are asking our body to move a lever from a static position to the top and then back through until we hit the ball without stopping. In addition, we are asking our body to take that same lever and change directions at the top. Then to make things worse, we must square the club face before it hits the ball and hopefully it's not a inch or two off, which means slices, pushes or hooks, pulls. 

However, it's not as bad as it sounds. There specific tips, drills and adjustments you can make to have a solid swing. You may here terms like "one piece take away", "low and slow", "spine tilt at address", "preshot routine". These are all terms that make us as golfers more consistent. Once you figure out your swing, then all you have to do is let it rip.

Go get a lesson and it will help you lot.

Charlie.


----------



## titaniummd (Sep 16, 2006)

geline said:


> When one is learning a new thing, he or she usually reads a book.
> In the modern times, we use the internet to learn new trends.
> It is also best to learn it through a dvd or cd.
> 
> Any suggestion on a good instructional dvd on golfing?


I found the Jim McLean 8 step swing to be helpful, as is the Ben Hogan Swing by Jim Mclean.

Leadbetter is confusing. 

Butch harmon's DVD is useful.

Google video has some good tips from Purepoint golf.


----------

